
MalwareTech is being harassed by UK tabloid media - DanBC
https://twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/865937835643285506
======
Boothroid
The press always try to terrify us about the dangers of censorship and I
wouldn't mind if they were doing a good job of exposing bad behaviour, but
what about Jimmy Saville etc etc etc etc. Our press are horrific.

